# Photo Agency



## telex95 (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi all,

I'm looking into becoming a freelance photographer, and I would like to find out if anyone knows of any photo agency that represents photographers in Canada, most specifically Toronto.  

Or do you think using a photo agency is not a good idea at all? Any advice would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## danalec99 (Oct 23, 2006)

I don't know any Canada based agencies. 
Here is a link to couple of other prominent agencies.


----------

